# CXR post PICC placement



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 11, 2011)

MAybe I am just really tired from a long week but:

Can a 1vw CXR post picc placement be billed either technical side, professional side or both read below

14. Chest x-ray following CVC placement, replacement, revision, or removal is considered part of the procedure and is not separately billable. Specifically, even if a CVC is placed "blindly" and a chest x-ray is ordered, it is still considered part of the procedure and cannot be billed. 

15. If fluoroscopy is used and documented during central venous catheter placement, a follow-up chest x-ray for "catheter tip location, R/O pneumothorax" can not be separately billed, as it is bundled into code 77001. A subsequent medically necessary chest x-ray can be billed separately, but must have a completely separate medically necessary indication unrelated to the CVC procedure.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 24, 2011)

kbazarte@yahoo.com said:


> MAybe I am just really tired from a long week but:
> 
> Can a 1vw CXR post picc placement be billed either technical side, professional side or both read below
> 
> ...



IMO, if the chest xray is performed at the time of cv placement, it is included in 77001. If it is performed later that day (after the patient is returned to their room) or the next day, it is separately billable as a one view chest xray.

HTH


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 25, 2011)

*Picc with chest formula*

I HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU 

PICC + With flouro + 71010 to check catheter tip - Do not bill 71010
PICC + Without flouro + 71010 to check catheter tip - Code 71010 with 59
PICC + With flouro + 71010 for a diagnostic purpose- Code 71010 with 59
PICC + Without flouro + 71010 for a diagnostic purpose- Code 71010 without any modifers.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## christsj68@gmail.com (Mar 14, 2013)

*Chest xray post picc line insertion*

This similar question has came up in our office. Can you tell me where you found your documentation to support your information? Our situation may be a little different, we are the radiology facility and did not inser the picc line. Any insite you can give would be helpful. ~Thanks!


----------

